# Ein Diesel kaufen im Jahre 2017?



## Böhser Cabal (7. September 2017)

Nun, da ich privat und beruflich gezwungen bin, mir ein neues Auto zu kaufen, stellt sich mir natürlich auch die Frage, was für eine Motorisierung denn ansteht.

Da ich etwa 20.000km pro Jahr fahre, würde sich ein Diesel wirtschaftlich mit der Zeit schon bei mir lohnen.
Erst Recht wenn ich mir einen Familienvan zulegen will, und 1,8T Auto wollen ja auch bewegt werden...und ich denke mit einem Benziner wird der Tankwart ein sehr guter Freund von mir werden.

Das Problem ist aber im Moment die momentane politische Situation...weil überall wird man irgendwo in den Medien zugeschissen, dass in einigen Städten schon darüber diskutiert wird Fahrverbote für Diesel bis Schadstoffklasse 5 zu erheben...u.A. in Stuttgart...und diese Stadt liegt gerade mal 60km von mir entfernt wo ich mich gelegentlich aufhalte.

Natürlich würde ich bei einem Neuwagenkauf beim Diesel die Nagelneue Schadstoffklasse 6 erfüllen, und wäre "vorerst" auf der sicheren Seite.

Allerdings, wie geht es denn weiter?

Wenn weiterhin unsere Politiker nur am durchdrehen sind, weil sie mit ihrem Job überlastet sind, wie schaut es denn im Jahre 2020 oder später aus?

Kommen dann nur noch Autos mit Schadstoffklasse 7 in manche Städte rein?

Oder wird jeder Diesel automatisch ausgesperrt werden?


Fragen über Fragen...


Was meinst ihr?


Was würdet ihr mir für einen Motor im Jahre 2017 empfehlen?


Diesel wegen seinen Vorteilen zwecks Spritpreis und weniger Verbrauch?


Oder doch lieber einen Ottomotor...auch wenn ich damit zwar auf der Sicheren Seite stehe, allerdings bei jedem Tankstopp ordentlich drauflegen kann...


MFG


----------



## Andrej (7. September 2017)

Wir haben uns heute einen neuen VW Passat mit Diesel gekauft, da täglich eine Strecke von 70km zur Arbeit und zurück hingelegt werden muss und der Benziner einfach zu teuer würde. 
Leider kann dir keiner sagen was aus dem Diesel im Jahre 2018 wird. Viele Politiker und Parteien, außer der Grünen stehen zum Diesel und sprechen sich gegen Fahrverbotte aus. Bedenken muss man aber dabei, dass wir uns gerade im Wahlkapf befindest, weshalb keiner dass heiße Thema anpacken will um die Wähler nicht zu vergraulen.
Wer jetzt kauft geht ein Risiko ein, denn man kann jetzt nicht sagen was nach der Wahl kommt. Vielleicht steht man auch mit leeren Händen da.


----------



## xNeo92x (7. September 2017)

Vielleicht wäre da der neue Mazda die richtige Antwort: Fahrbericht: Mazda 3 mit Homogen-Benziner |
                heise Autos


----------



## Shimboku2 (7. September 2017)

Aufgrund einer Tagesstrecke von 80 km und das ganze zu 90% über Autobahn habe ich mir im Juni ebenfalls einen Diesel zugelegt. 
Benzin ist einfach zu teuer und Hybride ala Toyota, unrentabel. Anschaffungskosten zu hoch und der zusätzliche Elektromotor sein potential Hauptsächlich in der Stadt beim Anfahren und stoppen ausspielen kann. 
Ansonsten wie Andrej schon gesagt hat, keiner weiß was mit Diesel nach der Wahl und in den nächsten Jahren passiert. Wer kauft kauft auf Risiko.


----------



## DarkScorpion (7. September 2017)

Bei den Kilometern würde ich ich mir auch einen Diesel zulegen. Klar bleibt ein Restrisiko, aber ich denke mir, dass nach der Bundestagswahl das Thema Dieselgate vom Tisch sein sollte. Dann ist man ja nicht auf Stimmen angewiesen.


----------



## rabe08 (7. September 2017)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Bei den Kilometern würde ich ich mir auch einen Diesel zulegen. Klar bleibt ein Restrisiko, aber ich denke mir, dass nach der Bundestagswahl das Thema Dieselgate vom Tisch sein sollte. Dann ist man ja nicht auf Stimmen angewiesen.



Da wäre ich vorsichtig. Das Problem ist nicht politisch. Die EU mahnt Deutschland seit vielen Jahren, etwas zu unternehmen. Die Rechtslage ist seit 12 Jahren (!!!) auch in Deutschland klar. Die Politik hat nichts gemacht. Inzwischen ist der gerichtliche Instanzenweg durchgeklagt und die Lage ist klar: Fahrverbote werden kommen PUNKT Die Politik kann nichts mehr dagegen tun.


----------



## Cinnayum (7. September 2017)

Man kann nicht von heute auf morgen per Gesetz, die Leute die eine bestimmte Entscheidung basierend auf zu diesem Zeitpunkt geltenden Regelungen kriminalisieren oder enteignen.
Wenn du die Kiste heute kaufst, wird es dir für die Lebensdauer des Fahrzeugs mit Sicherheit erlaubt sein, sie zu benutzen.

Dass es in Ballungsgebieten spezielle Regelungen geben muss, sehe sogar ich (als nicht Grünenwähler und Dieselfahrer) gerne ein.
Eine bessere Versorgung mit öffentlichem Nahverkehr würde ich sogar begrüßen und dafür das Auto am Stadrand abstellen und S- / U-Bahn fahren.
Bei meinen Reisen nach etwa Paris oder Brüssel habe ich das Auto nicht eine Minute vermisst... Dort funktioniert das. In Deutschland ist es schlicht nicht gewollt.

Und wir sind noch sehr sehr weit von Zuständen wie London oder in China entfernt.
Man schaue sich nur die lächerlichen Strafen an, wenn man bei Missachtung der Umweltplakette erwischt werden würde. Tatsächlich wird das aber eben nicht mal kontrolliert.

NOx ist ein herbeigeredetes Problem. In Talkesseln wie in Stuttgart kann es sich tatsächlich ansammeln, aber überall sonst wird es durch UV-Licht binnen kürzester Zeit in stabilere chemische Moleküle (O2, N2) zerlegt.
Und wie immer hat die Gesetzgebung der Menschen so gut wie gar nichts mit der Gesetzgebung der Natur zu tun ...

Kauf dir das Auto, was du am wirtschaftlichsten bewegen oder noch leisten kannst  .
Auf die hilflos mit den Armen rudernden Politik, die von einem Meinungshype zum nächsten hetzt, kannst du eh nichts geben.


----------



## blautemple (7. September 2017)

Deutschland ist halt leider Autoland, hier werden doch sogar die 500m zum nächsten Bäcker mit dem dicken Q7 gefahren und die Kinder müssen die 1km zum Kindergarten natürlich auch gefahren werden...


----------



## Noname1987 (7. September 2017)

Ich fahre selbst ca. 30000 km im Jahr und einen Diesel. Ja sogar einen, nun nachgebesserten, Schummeldiesel. Natürlich muss man in Ballungsgebieten mal mit verboten rechnen, aber erstens sind das wenige Tage im Jahr und zweitens kann man dann am Stadtrand auf bis und Bahn umsteigen. Ich ärgere mich nur immer wieder, dass der Mehrverbrauch von Benzinern in dieser Debatte meist ignoriert wird.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2017)

Ich fahre zum Glück ein amerikanisches Auto und nicht so eine deutsche Betrügerkarre. 
Meinetwegen können sie die Dinger alle mit Fahrverboten belasten. 
Aber das wird natürlich nicht passieren. die deutsche Politik schützt die deutsche Automobilindustrie. Das war schon immer so.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich fahre zum Glück ein amerikanisches Auto und nicht so eine deutsche Betrügerkarre.
> Meinetwegen können sie die Dinger alle mit Fahrverboten belasten.
> Aber das wird natürlich nicht passieren. die deutsche Politik schützt die deutsche Automobilindustrie. Das war schon immer so.


Weil aus amerikanischen Autos ja purer Sauerstoff kommt, oder wie?

Und warum soll die Politik nicht unsere wichtigste Industrie schützen?


----------



## Andrej (7. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil aus amerikanischen Autos ja purer Sauerstoff kommt, oder wie?
> 
> Und warum soll die Politik nicht unsere wichtigste Industrie schützen?



Vielleicht fährt er einenTesla und hat ein Windrad Zuhause stehen mit dem er Energie für ihn gewinnt.
Niemand hat was gegen, dass die Politik Schlüsselindustrien schützt. Aber sie sollte ihnen nicht beim Betrug helfen, indem Gesetze und Normrn von der Industrie geschrieben werden.


----------



## OField (7. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber das wird natürlich nicht passieren. *die Politik* schützt *die Industrie*. Das war schon immer so.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. September 2017)

Andrej schrieb:


> Vielleicht fährt er einenTesla und hat ein Windrad Zuhause stehen mit dem er Energie für ihn gewinnt.
> Niemand hat was gegen, dass die Politik Schlüsselindustrien schützt. Aber sie sollte ihnen nicht beim Betrug helfen, indem Gesetze und Normrn von der Industrie geschrieben werden.



Gott, dann kommt da halt mehr raus, als angegeben. Autos verbrauchen seit Jahrzehnten auch mehr Kraftstoff als angegeben. Wo ist da der Skandal. Solange die 15 größten Schiffe der Welt soviel Schadstoffe ausstoßen, wie ca. 750 Millionen Autos (weltweit gibt es ca. 1,3 - 1,4 Mrd. Autos, in Deutschland ca. 55-56 Mio.) ist das ganze doch ein sehr aufgebauschtes Problem.

Vorallem vor dem Hintergrund, dass die Schadstoffbelastung in Deutschland sinkt:

Stickoxid-Emissionen in Deutschland: Insgesamt sinkt der Ausstoss seit Jahren. 

Hier wird ohne Not eine ganze Industrie verdammt, ohne das es bisher flächendeckende Alternativen gibt. Erinnert stark an den übereilten Ausstieg aus der Atomenergie.


----------



## Andrej (7. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gott, dann kommt da halt mehr raus, als angegeben. Autos verbrauchen seit Jahrzehnten auch mehr Kraftstoff als angegeben. Wo ist da der Skandal. Solange die 15 größten Schiffe der Welt soviel Schadstoffe ausstoßen, wie ca. 750 Millionen Autos (weltweit gibt es ca. 1,3 - 1,4 Mrd. Autos, in Deutschland ca. 55-56 Mio.) ist das ganze doch ein sehr aufgebauschtes Problem.
> 
> Vorallem vor dem Hintergrund, dass die Schadstoffbelastung in Deutschland sinkt:
> 
> ...


Genau, wo ist das Problem, dass du Anstatt einer PS 4 eine PS 3 bekommt - sind doch beides Konsolen. 
Vielleicht sollten die Testkriterien an die Realität angepasst werden damit so was nicht passiert? Kennst du jemanden der sich bei der Fahrt die Seitenspiegel abmontiert, die Klima oder Heizung ausmacht, die Fenster schließt und die Fugen in der Karosserie zuklebt? Also ich nicht.
Es gibt keine Alternativen, weil sich die deutsche Autoindustrie nicht um diese gekümmert hat sondern weiter auf den Verbrennungsmotor setzte, mit der Begründung, dass er immer umweltfreundlicher wird. In den USA haben wir Tesla, dass an Elektroautos arbeitet. In Asien haben wir Toyota, Honda und Hyundai die an Hybrid, Elektro und Wasserstoffautos arbeiten und schon die ersten Modele ausliefern zur Probe und sogar noch draufzahlen damit die Menschen ihre Autos kaufen.
Und was hat die deutsche Industrie zu bieten?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. September 2017)

Andrej schrieb:


> Und was hat die deutsche Industrie zu bieten?



hörige Politiker


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. September 2017)

Andrej schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten die Testkriterien an die Realität angepasst werden damit so was nicht passiert? Kennst du jemanden der sich bei der Fahrt die Seitenspiegel abmontiert, die Klima oder Heizung ausmacht, die Fenster schließt und die Fugen in der Karosserie zuklebt? Also ich nicht.



Dann sollte man nicht so sinnfreie Grenzwerte vorgeben. Wir haben fast 50% mehr Autos als 1990 in Deutschland und trotzdem weniger Schadstoffe und hier wird so getan, als würden wir jeden Moment in Deutschland den Erstickungstod sterben, wegen dem Diesel.

Wie gesagt, gerade vor dem Hintergrund, dass die 15 größten Schiffe so viel Schadstoffe in die Luft lassen, wie 750 Mio. Autos (bisschen mehr als das doppelte aller Autos weltweit) ist das alles Hysterie. 



Andrej schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Alternativen, weil sich die deutsche Autoindustrie nicht um diese gekümmert hat sondern weiter auf den Verbrennungsmotor setzte, mit der Begründung, dass er immer umweltfreundlicher wird.



Angesichts der Zahlen (Autos in Deutschland, Schadstoffe in der Luft) stimmt die Aussage doch. Wir ca. 50% mehr Autos als 1990 in Deutschland und dafür gesunkenen Schadstoffwerte. Wie kommt das zusammen? Die Motoren wurden verbessert.



Andrej schrieb:


> In den USA haben wir Tesla, dass an Elektroautos arbeitet. In Asien haben wir Toyota, Honda und Hyundai die an Hybrid, Elektro und Wasserstoffautos arbeiten und schon die ersten Modele ausliefern zur Probe und sogar noch draufzahlen damit die Menschen ihre Autos kaufen. Und was hat die deutsche Industrie zu bieten?



Und jetzt guck dir mal die Marktanteile von Elektroautos an. Die Wagen haben bisher keine vernünftige Reichweite, Ladezeiten sind ziemlich hoch, die Herstellung der Batterie sehr ressourcenaufwendig (ich glaube nach ca. 70.000 KM weißt ein E-Auto eine bessere Umweltbilanz auf, ich meine in der Größenordnung) und die Infrastruktur ist auch noch nicht gegeben. Warum sollen hier etwas runtergebrochen werde, was weder ausgereift ist, noch vom Markt (sprich den Konsumenten) gefordert wird?

Wenn das E-Auto eines Tages besser ist, als ein Auto mit Verbrennungsmotor, wird es ich von ganz alleine durchsetzen.



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> hörige Politiker



Stimmt, weil das ja ein deutsches Alleinstellungsmerkmal ist. Andere Politiker in anderen Ländern, sind ihrer jeweiligen Industrie natürlich überhaupt nicht hörig


----------



## aloha84 (7. September 2017)

Jährlich sterben Tausende Menschen durch einen Sturz von einer Leiter.
Aber Leitern will irgendwie keiner verbieten.....


----------



## blautemple (7. September 2017)

Sterben andere Leute wenn du auf ne Leiter kletterst? Was ist das denn für ein Vergleich?


----------



## aloha84 (7. September 2017)

Genauso weit hergeholt wie eine statistische zahl zu nennen die nicht nachprüfbar ist.
Dieselmotoren töten Menschen? Leitern auch!


----------



## Abductee (7. September 2017)

Ein Berufspendler hat aktuell keine Alternative zum Dieselmotor.
Und die Akkus der E-Autos sind alles andere als Umweltfreundlich.
So ein Tesla S erzeugt mehr CO2 als jeder moderner Benzin/Dieselmotor.

Was ist eigentlich aus den Wasserstoffautos geworden?


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus den Wasserstoffautos geworden?



Zu teuer, wenn ich nicht irre.
Flüssiger Wasserstoff ist nicht leicht zu handhaben.
Ich frage mich ja, was aus der Brennstoffzelle geworden ist?
Ich hab mal Busse gesehen, die sowas hatten. Das ist aber auch schon Jahre her.


----------



## Noname1987 (7. September 2017)

Hier stehen Wasserstoff Autos rum und die tanke hat auch umgerüstet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. September 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Sterben andere Leute wenn du auf ne Leiter kletterst? Was ist das denn für ein Vergleich?



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass auch du irgendwelche Produkte hast, kaufst oder konsumierst, für deren Herstellung oder Gewinnung andere Menschen gestorben sind.


----------



## DKK007 (10. September 2017)

Ich würde erst mal bis 2018 warten, bis sich das ganze mit den Fahrverboten geklärt hat.



Böhser Cabal schrieb:


> Natürlich würde ich bei einem Neuwagenkauf beim Diesel die Nagelneue Schadstoffklasse 6 erfüllen, und wäre "vorerst" auf der sicheren Seite.
> 
> Allerdings, wie geht es denn weiter?
> 
> ...



Denn diese Fragen kann dir hier keiner sicher beantworten. Und die Politik will es nicht. Im Zweifel entscheiden die Gerichte für Fahrverbote, bevor klar ist, wie diese umgesetzt werden sollen. 
Denn man sieht einem Auto mit grüner Plakette ja nicht an, ob es ein Benziner oder, ein 4, 5, 6 Diesel ist. (Im Zweifel würde ich das dann einfach ausnutzen  )


Die Aussagen, das Dieselautos nur noch Schrottwert haben, kann ich bei meinen Recherchen nach Gebrauchtwagen bei den diversen Plattformen nicht bestätigen. Das was man dann dort an günstigen Angeboten findet ist wirklich Schrott, sprich Defekt, ohne TÜV usw. 
Das sind dann aber auch alles Autos, die noch gar keine grüne Plakette bekommen haben - Also schon jetzt aus den Umweltzonen ausgesperrt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. September 2017)

Böhser Cabal schrieb:


> Allerdings, wie geht es denn weiter?
> 
> Wenn weiterhin unsere Politiker nur am durchdrehen sind, weil sie mit ihrem Job überlastet sind, wie schaut es denn im Jahre 2020 oder später aus?
> 
> ...



Wie wärs mit Erdgas oder LPG? Die Anschaffungskosten sind zwar höher, aber die Betriebskosten noch niedriger und der Schadstoffausstoß unproblematisch - zumal die ohnehin niemand auf dem Radar hat und die aktuellen Verbotsdiskussionen orientieren sich ja nicht an faktischen Emissionswerten, sondern an Kategorien um die sich eh kein Hersteller (und kein Politiker) kümmert.

Zukunftsprognosen sind im Moment jedenfalls schwer, da müsste man noch mindestens ein Jahr Gerichtsurteile abwarten. Fakt ist, dass keine im Bundestag vertretene Partei Diesel verbieten oder Fahrverbote verhängen möchte (zumindest solange Kretschmann noch Wahlen gewinnt - wenn der Weg ist, steigt die Zahl der Verbotsparteien unter Garantie von 0 auf 1. Aber das ändert die Politik auch nicht). Fakt ist aber auch dass die Emissionsbelastung in zahlreichen Städten gegen EU-Recht verstößt, das deswegen Klagen laufen und dass es durchaus im Handlungsspielraum der Richter liegen würde, zeitnahe Zwangsmaßnahmen anzuordnen - und dann stehen Diesel mit x-fach erhöhtem Schadtstoffausstoß sehr weit oben auf der Aktionsnismusskala. Risiko besteht also.

Umgekehrt muss man auch sagen: Die Vorteile, die im Diesel gesehen werden, sind ebenfalls reine Politik. Und da mehren sich mittlerweile die Stimmen, dass man doch vielleicht die Subventionierung dieser Technik ein bißchen zurückfahren könnte, wir können unser Öl schließlich auch selektiv importieren.

Bei 20000 km könntest du übrigens auch nochmal nachrechnen, ob andere Sparmaßnahmen (weniger mit dem Auto fahren, gebraucht kaufen, kleineres Fahrzeug, ...) nicht lukrativer sind.


----------



## Adi1 (16. September 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Erdgas oder LPG?



Rentiert sich nicht bei nur 20.000km Jahreslaufleistung


----------



## Abductee (16. September 2017)

Gerechnet mit oder ohne die Steuerbegünstigung?
LPG-Forderung bleibt nun doch bis 2022


----------



## Adi1 (16. September 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Gerechnet mit oder ohne die Steuerbegünstigung?
> LPG-Forderung bleibt nun doch bis 2022



Grob überschlagen, ohne Steuervergünstigung

Damit die Aufrüstausgaben sich lohnen, müsste die Karre sehr lange gefahren werden,

ohne Werkstattkosten ca. 8 Jahre


----------



## keinnick (16. September 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus den Wasserstoffautos geworden?



Daimler experimentiert damit momentan wieder: Mercedes-Benz GLC F‑Cell: Hybrid verbindet Elektroantrieb und Brennstoffzelle | heise online


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2017)

Brennstoffzelle ist aber kein Wasserstoffantrieb.


----------



## keinnick (16. September 2017)

Nicht? Kippst du nicht Wasserstoff rein und treibst damit dein Auto an?  Hier wird lediglich kein  Verbrennungsmotor (wie bei BMW)  eingesetzt.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2017)

Wasserstoffantrieb und Brennstoffzelle sind zwei unterschiedliche Sachen.
In einem wird Wasserstoff getankt, also flüssig und dann verbrannt. Das mit dem flüssigen Wasserstoff ist das Hauptproblem.

Die Brennstoffzelle ist ja kein Energiespeicher sondern nur ein Wandler. dort wird chemische Energie ohne Verbrennung frei gesetzt. Dafür brauchst du Wasserstoff und Sauerstoff.


----------



## keinnick (16. September 2017)

Die Funktionsweise  ist mir schon klar,  jedoch ist beides ein Wasserstoffantrieb. Siehe: Wasserstoffantrieb – Wikipedia

Du meinst einen Wasserstoffverbrennungsmotor – Wikipedia


----------



## Adi1 (16. September 2017)

Die Infrastruktur für eine wasserstoffbasierte Versorgung ist viel zu teuer


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die Funktionsweise  ist mir schon klar,  jedoch ist beides ein Wasserstoffantrieb. Siehe: Wasserstoffantrieb – Wikipedia
> 
> Du meinst einen Wasserstoffverbrennungsmotor – Wikipedia



Nicht ganz richtig. für die Brennstoffztelle brauchst du nicht zwangsläufig Wasserstoff. Du kannst auch Ethanol nehmen oder Methan oder so.


----------



## Adi1 (16. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig. für die Brennstoffztelle brauchst du nicht zwangsläufig Wasserstoff. Du kannst auch Ethanol nehmen oder Methan oder so.



Theoretisch schon, allerdings würde dabei die Energieeffienz drastisch abnehmen


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Theoretisch schon, allerdings würde dabei die Energieeffienz drastisch abnehmen



Man nimmt das, was da ist.
Ethanol kriegst du praktisch in den Arsch geblasen. Billiger geht nicht.


----------



## Abductee (16. September 2017)

Konnte man Ethanol nicht schon in Serie tanken? Das war doch dieses E100 Zeug?


----------



## keinnick (16. September 2017)

Ist IMHO in Südamerika recht verbreitet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Rentiert sich nicht bei nur 20.000km Jahreslaufleistung



Hängt vom Hersteller ab. Hab gerade mal beim Seat Leon geguckt - da liegt der Listenpreis der Erdgas-Variante sogar deutlich unter dem Diesel.




Abductee schrieb:


> Konnte man Ethanol nicht schon in Serie tanken? Das war doch dieses E100 Zeug?



Technisch ist Ethanol tanken kein Problem, allenfalls die Verfügbarkeit in Deutschland. Im Gegensatz zu Tresholdsdarstellung kann man mit Ethanol aber keine (praxistaugliche) Brennstoffzelle betreiben. Mercedes hat lange Zeit mit Methanol experimentiert, dass sich relativ leicht katalytisch zu Wasserstoff und CO2 (...) zersetzen lässt, entsprechende Umsetzer für Ethanol wären mir aber nicht bekannt. Allgemein ist Ethanol als Massentreibstoff nur in Ländern mit Zuckerrohranbau als Benzinersatz interessant. In Deutschland dürfte die großmaßstäbliche Produktion keine Vorteile gegenüber Biomethan bieten und die Verwertung eben auch nicht.


----------



## azzih (16. September 2017)

Fahrverbote sind keine politische Entscheidung. Wenn die NO2 Werte in bestimmten Innenstädten auch 2018 noch überschritten werden, wovon man ausgehen kann  da Softwareupdates nachweislich nichts bringen, dann werden Gerichte für diese Städte Fahrverbote aussprechen. Und da kann sich selbst die CSU und Auto Cheflobbyist Dobrindt noch so auf den Kopf stellen. 

Sprich wenn du jetzt ein Diesel kaufst musst du damit rechnen in bestimmte Innenstädte nicht fahren zu dürfen.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2017)

Die Politik wird aber so viele Ausnahmen genehmigen, dass praktisch jeder wieder mit seinem Diesel herumfahren kann.


----------



## Klutten (16. September 2017)

Da wäre ich mir zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt nicht so sicher. Die vielen Ausnahmegenehmigungen, die bisher jährlich ausgestellt wurden, laufen wohl 2017 endgültig aus, sodass die ganzen Kastenwagenfahrer wohl oder übel auf neue Fahrzeuge umsteigen müssen. ~15 Jahre sind aber auch ausreichend um sich (auch finanziell) neu zu orientieren.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2017)

Ich schon. Merkel tut alles für die Automobilindustrie und deren Käufer.
Es wird also Ausnahmen ohne Ende geben, damit das alles weiter läuft wie bisher.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Was ja auch richtig ist. Diese Hysterie muss mal ein Ende finden. 

Wenn die 15 größten Schiffe der Welt soviele Schadstoffe produzieren, wie die Hälfte des weltweiten PKW Bestandes, dann ist die Hysterie wegen 13-14 Mio. Dieselfahrzeuge im Land einfach übertrieben.

Es werden immer mehr Fahrzeuge im Land und die Schadstoffe sinken seit Jahren.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was ja auch richtig ist. Diese Hysterie muss mal ein Ende finden.



Ich würde die Betriebserlaubnis der Fahrzeuge einziehen. 
Der Autokonzern muss dann entweder ein neues Produkt anbieten oder das Produkt so umbauen, dass es den Vorschriften entspricht.
Ganz einfach.
Dann muss VW eben 30 Milliarden investieren. Sie haben ja auch 300 Milliarden in den letzten Jahrzehnten erzielt, indem sie Jahrelang beschissen haben.
Wird Zeit, dass die Konzerne endlich mal fühlen und nicht nur hören.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Wenn die Vorschriften unrealistisch sind, gehören die überarbeitet. Die Produkte sind um ein vielfaches sauberer, als noch vor 20 Jahren und da war es ja auch kein Problem. Aber mit dieser grünen Ideologie, die an der Realität vorbeigeht, wird das halt nichts.

Und solange (wie gesagt) die 15 größten Schiffe weiter umherfahren dürfen und soviel Dreck in die Luft pusten, wie die hälfte des weltweiten PKW-Bestandes, ist das ganze eh übertrieben. Wenn man für gute Luft sorgen will, könnte man da viel einfacher und schneller ansetzten.


----------



## azzih (16. September 2017)

Was für Hysterie, die 15 grössten Schiffe fahren auch nicht durch unsere Innenstädte und verbreiten da ihre Abgase. Und laut Umweltbundesamt haben sich die Luftschadstoffemissionen in den letzten 15 Jahren für die meisten Schadstoffe auch kaum verändert. So viel zu "sinkt seit Jahren". Wirklich gesunken sind die vor 1995 bis ca. 2000, danach ist nicht mehr viel passiert.
Lächerlich ist es eher das wir immer noch  steuerlich einen bestimmten Kraftstoff für PKWs fördern, was absolut kein Sinn macht.  Dieselsteuer auf Benzinniveau anheben und schon erledigt sich das Problem von alleine, weil dann keiner mehr Dieselfahrzeuge für den Privatgebrauch kauft.

Zweites Problem: Endlich das kriminelle Verhalten der Autoindustrie radikal unterbinden. Für was haben wir Richtlinien und Tests, wenn diese ständig entweder nicht beachtet oder gezielt manipuliert werden? Sei es nun die realitätsfremden Verbrauchswerte oder die Abgaswerte die teils um mehr als das 8fache überschritten werden. In Amerika wären diverse Verantwortliche von VW und Audi schon im Knast, hier essen sie in Privataudienzen mit Dobrindt und Merkel zu Abend.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Natürlich sinkt es seit Jahren, habe ich auch hier im Thread schon verlinkt:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...sel-kaufen-im-jahre-2017-a-2.html#post9026393

Seit 1990 hat der PKW-Bestand in Deutschland (•  Anzahl der Autos in Deutschland - PKW-Bestand bis 2017 | Statista) um 50% zugenommen und die Schadstoffe sind gesunken.

Es sind als mit mehr Autos, weniger Schadstoffe da. Also was soll diese überzogene Stimmung? Wem nützt das?

PS: Und Amerika ist natürlich ein super Beispiel. Einer der größten Verschmutzer (plus frisch aus den Pariser Verträge ausgestiegen) macht auf Moralapostel gegenüber VW. Da wäre kein Witzeschreiber drauf gekommen, so lachhaft ist das.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn die Vorschriften unrealistisch sind, gehören die überarbeitet. Die Produkte sind um ein vielfaches sauberer, als noch vor 20 Jahren und da war es ja auch kein Problem. Aber mit dieser grünen Ideologie, die an der Realität vorbeigeht, wird das halt nichts.



Spielt keine Rolle. Die Fahrzeuge halten die Vorschriften nicht ein. Ergo dürften sie gar keine Zulassung haben.
Ergo weg mit den Dingern.
Entweder umrüsten -- gibt ja den Harnstofffilter -- oder einstampfen.


----------



## Verminaard (16. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann muss VW eben 30 Milliarden investieren. Sie haben ja auch 300 Milliarden in den letzten Jahrzehnten erzielt, indem sie Jahrelang beschissen haben.
> Wird Zeit, dass die Konzerne endlich mal fühlen und nicht nur hören.



VW wird davon gar nix muessen.
Ist zwar ein schoener Gedanke, aber passieren wird da nichts.
Solange die Entscheider selbst Profiteure waren und noch immer sind, wird VW sich versuchen aus allem rauszuwinden.

Umstrittene Software-Zulassung: Dobrindt soll Akten zum Diesel-Skandal freigeben - Wirtschaft - Tagesspiegel

Sowas darf es nicht geben mMn.
Ja, die Autokonzerne werden geschützt, und denen wird ordentlich zugespielt.
Ja, es ist falsch, das dafür letztendlich der Endkunde bezahlen muss.
Wird es sich ändern? Na am 24. sind Wahlen. Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn die Vorschriften unrealistisch sind, gehören die überarbeitet. Die Produkte sind um ein vielfaches sauberer, als noch vor 20 Jahren und da war es ja auch kein Problem. Aber mit dieser grünen Ideologie, die an der Realität vorbeigeht, wird das halt nichts.
> 
> Und solange (wie gesagt) die 15 größten Schiffe weiter umherfahren dürfen und soviel Dreck in die Luft pusten, wie die hälfte des weltweiten PKW-Bestandes, ist das ganze eh übertrieben. Wenn man für gute Luft sorgen will, könnte man da viel einfacher und schneller ansetzten.



Mag ja sein das die Schiffe auch riesige Drecksschleudern sind und man da auch ansetzen könnte, allerdings, für die Gesundheit der Menschen ist die Belastung durch die Schiffe auf dem Meer erstmal das weit geringere Problem. Ganz im Gegensatz zu den Millionen Autos die täglich direkt vor ihrern Haustüren langfahren.

Und natürlich war der Dreck der durch die Autos vor 20 Jahren in die Luft geblassen wurde schon ein Problem, sowohl für die Umwelt (Smog) als auch besonders für die Gesundheit von Millionen Menschen.
Ist schon immer wieder in gewisser weise makaber wie die Menschen immer wieder gegen bestimmte gesundheitsgefährende Dinge wettern, wie das rauchen, oder Alkohol, aber gerne vergessen / verdrängen das auch Autoabgasse jährlich zu zehntausenden Fällen von Asthma, Allergien und anderen Krankheiten führen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Spielt keine Rolle. Die Fahrzeuge halten die Vorschriften nicht ein. Ergo dürften sie gar keine Zulassung haben.
> Ergo weg mit den Dingern.
> Entweder umrüsten -- gibt ja den Harnstofffilter -- oder einstampfen.



Dann schreib an die betreffende Behörde, dass dich das so aufregt und das du am liebsten die deutsche Automobilindustrie zerschlagen möchtest.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mag ja sein das die Schiffe auch riesige Drecksschleudern sind und man da auch ansetzen könnte, allerdings, für die Gesundheit der Menschen ist die Belastung durch die Schiffe auf dem Meer erstmal das weit geringere Problem. Ganz im Gegensatz zu den Millionen Autos die täglich direkt vor ihrern Haustüren langfahren.
> 
> Und natürlich war der Dreck der durch die Autos vor 20 Jahren in die Luft geblassen wurde schon ein Problem, sowohl für die Umwelt (Smog) als auch besonders für die Gesundheit von Millionen Menschen.
> Ist schon immer wieder in gewisser weise makaber wie die Menschen immer wieder gegen bestimmte gesundheitsgefährende Dinge wettern, wie das rauchen, oder Alkohol, aber gerne vergessen das auch Autoabgasse jährlich zu zehntausenden Fällen von Asthma, Allergien und anderen Krankheiten führen.



Wo ist denn da das Problem? Wie ich gezeigt habe (siehe Quellen) haben wir mit 50% mehr Autos als 1990 viel weniger Schadstoffe als 1990. Die Belastung sinkt also ganz effektiv. Und zwar hier in Deutschland, nicht auf See.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann schreib an die betreffende Behörde, dass dich das so aufregt und das du am liebsten die deutsche Automobilindustrie zerschlagen möchtest.



Wo will ich die deutsche Automobilindustrie zerschlagen?
Ich arbeite in der Branche.

Ich will nur, dass sie für ihre Betrügereien bestraft werden.
Was passiert wohl, wenn du mit deinem Betrieb oder Laden bescheißt?
Du kriegst eine Geldstrafe aufgebrummt und wanderst vermutlich dazu in den Knast.
Und die Leute bei VW werden gelobt, kriegen fette Boni und lachen sich kaputt.
Das muss endlich mal aufhören. Es wird Zeit, dass man den Unternehmen mal zeigt, dass hier nicht alles so läuft, wie es ihnen beliebt.
Und wenn das mit der aktuellen Regierung nicht möglich ist, wird es Zeit, dass sie entsorgt wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da das Problem? Wie ich gezeigt habe (siehe Quellen) haben wir mit 50% mehr Autos als 1990 viel weniger Schadstoffe als 1990. Die Belastung sinkt also ganz effektiv. Und zwar hier in Deutschland, nicht auf See.



Zuerst einmal seh ich mal wieder nicht was Statista da schreibt, da es mir mal wieder eine Paywall vor den Latz knallt. Ansonsten mag es ja sinken, das macht aber die tägliche Gesundheitsgefährdung für die Menschenund den Umstand das die Werte immer noc hviel zu hoch sind, nicht besser und die Tatsache das auch du mit deinen Krankenkassenbeiträgen die Behandlung der Krankheiten der Menschen bezahlen musst die durch die Autoabgasse krank werden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo will ich die deutsche Automobilindustrie zerschlagen?
> Ich arbeite in der Branche.



Liest sich aber ganz anders.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich will nur, dass sie für ihre Betrügereien bestraft werden.
> Was passiert wohl, wenn du mit deinem Betrieb oder Laden bescheißt?
> Du kriegst eine Geldstrafe aufgebrummt und wanderst vermutlich dazu in den Knast.
> Und die Leute bei VW werden gelobt, kriegen fette Boni und lachen sich kaputt.
> Das muss endlich mal aufhören. Es wird Zeit, dass man den Unternehmen mal zeigt, dass hier nicht alles so läuft, wie es ihnen beliebt.



Ernsthaft? Mein Gott, das ganze Leben ist Beschiss. Als ob VW die erste oder die letzten sind, die bescheißen. Who cares?

Zig Jahre hat es einfach keine Sau gejuckt, was da rauskommt oder was die verbrauchen. Das der Verbrauch, denn die Hersteller angeben, nichts mit der Realität zu tun hat, weiß doch jeder, der selbst schon mal ein Auto gefahren ist.

Und auf einmal tun alle ganz empört? Ist schon bisschen lächerlich.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn das mit der aktuellen Regierung nicht möglich ist, wird es Zeit, dass sie *entsorgt* wird.



Uhhh du hast das böse Wort benutzt. Schäm dich. Weißt du nicht, dass das ganz doll "Autobahn" ist?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal seh ich mal wieder nicht was Statista da schreibt, da es mir mal wieder eine Paywall vor den Latz knallt. Ansonsten mag es ja sinken, das macht aber die tägliche Gesundheitsgefährdung für die Menschenund den Umstand das die Werte immer noc hviel zu hoch sind, nicht besser und die Tatsache das auch du mit deinen Krankenkassenbeiträgen die Behandlung der Krankheiten der Menschen bezahlen musst die durch die Autoabgasse krank werden.



Komisch, ich hab da nichts bezahlen müssen und kann das ganz normal sehen. Ich zahl mit meinen Krankenkassenbeiträgen auch jeden Säufer, Kokser, Raucher und Fetten mit. Da kann ich das auch verkraften.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Mein Gott, das ganze Leben ist Beschiss. Als ob VW die erste oder die letzten sind, die bescheißen. Who cares?



Der beste Weg zu total korrupten Regierungen und Unternehmen, wie wir sie z.B. in der Ukraine oder Russland haben. Irgend jemand schmiert jemanden? Who cares?
Geld wird veruntreut? Who cares?

usw.

Bei so einer Einstellung kann einem nur schlecht werden...


----------



## Verminaard (16. September 2017)

*Kaaruzo*, hoer bitte auf zu Relativieren.
Das hilft keinem wirklich.

*Threshold*  	 drückt es doch ganz gut aus in #56.
Deutschland ist immer so weit vorne bei irgendwelchen Vorstößen.
Wieso nicht bei Vorgaben für Fortschrittsinvestitionen der Automobilindustrie?
Wieso nicht bei Waffenlieferungen an dubiosen Gruppen und Machthabern?

Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl als wolle die deutsche Regierung die Welt retten und im nächsten Moment frage ich mich wie das bei solch einer Inkonsequenz funktionieren soll.

Die traurige Wahrheit ist, das einfach nur Interessen bedient werden. Leider nicht die der breiten Masse respektie "dem deutschen Volke".


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Liest sich aber ganz anders.



Das zeigt, dass du nicht alles verstehst.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Mein Gott, das ganze Leben ist Beschiss. Als ob VW die erste oder die letzten sind, die bescheißen. Who cares?



Ach so. Also kann jeder bescheißen, wie er will?
Das Atomkraftwerk in deiner Nähe erklärt, dass nur der Wasserhahn geleckt hat.
In Wirklichkeit ist aber radioaktives Wasser in den Fluss gelaufen.
Latte?
Der Farmer in deiner Nähe erklärt, dass er kaum düngt.
In Wirklichkeit ist aber das Wasser, das du trinkst, mit Nitraten verseucht.
Unwichtig?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zig Jahre hat es einfach keine Sau gejuckt, was da rauskommt oder was die verbrauchen. Das der Verbrauch, denn die Hersteller angeben, nichts mit der Realität zu tun hat, weiß doch jeder, der selbst schon mal ein Auto gefahren ist.



Zig Jahre hat die Tabakindustrie erklärt, dass Rauchen cool ist.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und auf einmal tun alle ganz empört? Ist schon bisschen lächerlich.



Empört wird sich immer, nur hat es früher niemanden interessiert. Heute sieht das ganz anders aus.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Uhhh du hast das böse Wort benutzt. Schäm dich. Weißt du nicht, dass das ganz doll "Autobahn" ist?



Wieso?
Die Regierung gehört entsorgt. Da laufen nur Vollpfosten und Selbstdarsteller herum.
Wenn ich da schaue, wer Minister ist, kriege ich das Kotzen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der beste Weg zu total korrupten Regierungen und Unternehmen, wie wir sie z.B. in der Ukraine oder Russland haben. Irgend jemand schmiert jemanden? Who cares?
> Geld wird veruntreut? Who cares? usw. Bei so einer Einstellung kann einem nur schlecht werden...



Ganz ehrlich, du schreibst doch schon länger hier. Als ob es das erste Mal wäre, dass in diesem Land beschissen wird.

Natürlich wird hier geschmiert ohne Ende, nur halt weniger (oder vielleicht auch einfach effektiver), als in anderen Ländern.

Da ist die Autolobby doch nicht die erste und auch nicht die letzte. Wir sind doch alle erwachsen und wissen, wie der Hase läuft.



Verminaard schrieb:


> *Kaaruzo*, hoer bitte auf zu Relativieren.
> Das hilft keinem wirklich.
> 
> *Threshold*       drückt es doch ganz gut aus in #56.
> ...



Weil es mir ganz ehrlich gesagt, total egal ist. Ich will einfach mit meinem Auto weiterfahren, wie ich es bisher getan habe. Das ist alles.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. Also kann jeder bescheißen, wie er will?
> Das Atomkraftwerk in deiner Nähe erklärt, dass nur der Wasserhahn geleckt hat.
> In Wirklichkeit ist aber radioaktives Wasser in den Fluss gelaufen.
> Latte?
> ...



Es tut mir leid, deine Seifenblase platzen zu lassne, aber das ist die Realität in unserer Welt. Unternehmen bescheißen, wo es geht. Regierungen und Wirtschaft gehen Hand in Hand. So ist die Welt.

Ich nehmen an du bist alt und klug genug, um das zu wissen.


----------



## Verminaard (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil es mir ganz ehrlich gesagt, total egal ist. Ich will einfach mit meinem Auto weiterfahren, wie ich es bisher getan habe. Das ist alles.


Kann ich voll verstehen. Stehe doch vor einem änlichen Problem.
Trotzudem ist hier die Regierung gefragt, Bedingungen zu schaffen und durchzusetzen, damit wir (wir als Gesellschaft) uns weiterentwickeln.
Passiert bei der Automobilindustrie gefühlt gar nicht, passiert auch bei der Telekom gar nicht.
Warum? Gigantische Lobbyarbeit seitens der Konzerne und Politiker die anscheind doch empfänglich für Zuwendungen sind oder in Positionen sind, wo Interessenskonflikte entstehen.
Vor allem da muss mal der Hebel angesetzt werden und dieser Sumpf getrocknet werden.
Wird nicht passieren. [/QUOTE]


----------



## azzih (16. September 2017)

Das kann doch aber auch kein Zustand sein Beschiss und Betrug einfach zu akzeptieren und nichts zu tun. Sobald es entsprechende Öffentlichkeit gibt handeln Politiker auch, das hat man auch schon in der Vergangenheit öfter gesehen. Deswegen ist es halt auch wichtig das einem nicht alles scheiss egal ist, sondern sich gegen solche Zustände ausspricht und wehrt.

Anderes Beispiel ist aktuell das unsre geliebte Agarlobby in Massentierhaltungen unsere Reserveantibiotika in großem Stile einsetzt. Also die Antibiotika, die wir eigentlich für Notfälle  aufsparen um sie gegen resistente Keime einzusetzen, die schon gegen alles andere immun sind. Sprich wir züchten gerade gezielt Bakterien die nicht mehr behandelbar sind und das nur wegen Profitmaximierung. Die bescheuerte Menschheit wird es noch schaffen sich selbst auszurotten, und da hilft eben nicht wegschauen und zu sagen "hach es war halt schon immer so"


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Anderes Beispiel ist aktuell das unsre geliebte Agarlobby in Massentierhaltungen unsere Reserveantibiotika in großem Stile einsetzt. Also die Antibiotika, die wir eigentlich für Notfälle  aufsparen um sie gegen resistente Keime einzusetzen, die schon gegen alles andere immun sind. Sprich wir züchten gerade gezielt Bakterien die nicht mehr behandelbar sind und das nur wegen Profitmaximierung. Die bescheuerte Menschheit wird es noch schaffen sich selbst auszurotten, und da hilft eben nicht wegschauen und zu sagen "hach es war halt schon immer so"



Und die Tiermediziner helfen kräftig dabei, weil sie dann Geld verdienen, wenn sie möglichst viele Medikamente verschreiben.


----------



## Verminaard (16. September 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Das kann doch aber auch kein Zustand sein Beschiss und Betrug einfach zu akzeptieren und nichts zu tun. Sobald es entsprechende Öffentlichkeit gibt handeln Politiker auch, das hat man auch schon in der Vergangenheit öfter gesehen. Deswegen ist es halt auch wichtig das einem nicht alles scheiss egal ist, sondern sich gegen solche Zustände ausspricht und wehrt.



Das beste Mittel sind noch immer Wahlen, und eine der wichtigsten steht jetzt an.
Was wird passieren? Nichts wesentliches.
CDU bleibt an der Macht, vielleicht gibts im unteren Bereich bisschen Verschiebungen.

Aber die Verantwortlichen mal zur Verantwortung ziehen, das passiert nicht.
Dann lieber so weiterwurschteln und sich verarschen lassen wie gehabt.

Nein die eine Parte ist keine wirkliche Alternative. Maximal mit viel viel Wohlwollen eine Opposition.


----------



## Böhser Cabal (18. September 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Erdgas oder LPG? Die Anschaffungskosten sind zwar höher, aber die Betriebskosten noch niedriger und der Schadstoffausstoß unproblematisch - zumal die ohnehin niemand auf dem Radar hat und die aktuellen Verbotsdiskussionen orientieren sich ja nicht an faktischen Emissionswerten, sondern an Kategorien um die sich eh kein Hersteller (und kein Politiker) kümmert.
> 
> Zukunftsprognosen sind im Moment jedenfalls schwer, da müsste man noch mindestens ein Jahr Gerichtsurteile abwarten. Fakt ist, dass keine im Bundestag vertretene Partei Diesel verbieten oder Fahrverbote verhängen möchte (zumindest solange Kretschmann noch Wahlen gewinnt - wenn der Weg ist, steigt die Zahl der Verbotsparteien unter Garantie von 0 auf 1. Aber das ändert die Politik auch nicht). Fakt ist aber auch dass die Emissionsbelastung in zahlreichen Städten gegen EU-Recht verstößt, das deswegen Klagen laufen und dass es durchaus im Handlungsspielraum der Richter liegen würde, zeitnahe Zwangsmaßnahmen anzuordnen - und dann stehen Diesel mit x-fach erhöhtem Schadtstoffausstoß sehr weit oben auf der Aktionsnismusskala. Risiko besteht also.
> 
> ...




Das habe ich mir in der Tat auch überlegt.

Allerdings wird nicht jeder Neuwagen auch automatisch mit einem Gas-Antrieb angeboten.

Und dann kommen auch die Erfahrungen des Vaters meines Kumpels dazu.

Der hat einen Kurierdienst und auch Gasantriebe in seiner Flotte gehabt.

Kurz und knapp...die haben sich finanziell nicht wirklich gelohnt.


----------



## blautemple (18. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, du schreibst doch schon länger hier. Als ob es das erste Mal wäre, dass in diesem Land beschissen wird.
> 
> Natürlich wird hier geschmiert ohne Ende, nur halt weniger (oder vielleicht auch einfach effektiver), als in anderen Ländern.
> 
> Da ist die Autolobby doch nicht die erste und auch nicht die letzte. Wir sind doch alle erwachsen und wissen, wie der Hase läuft.



Und deswegen soll einfach alles so weiterlaufen wie bisher? Das kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein...


----------



## OField (18. September 2017)

Andrej schrieb:


> ... immer umweltfreundlicher wird.


Ich finde man sollte es verbieten "umweltfreundlich" und "Auto" im selben Kontext zu erwähnen. Auch E-Autos sind nicht umweltfreundlich, sondern höchstens weniger umweltschädlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2017)

Böhser Cabal schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir in der Tat auch überlegt.
> 
> Allerdings wird nicht jeder Neuwagen auch automatisch mit einem Gas-Antrieb angeboten.
> 
> ...



Kannst du letzteres näher ausführen? Aufgrund der im Rahmen von Rabattaktionen zum Teil sehr geringen Aufpreise gegenüber Benzinern hatte ich Bifuel-Modelle mit Gas und ein Bisschen Benzin (leider kann sich Europa ja nicht zwischen LNG, PNG und Autogas einigen  ) für die Zukunft in Erwägung gezogen (viel Auswahl besteht aber in der Tat nicht), aber wenn es dann damit nur Ärger gibt...


----------



## xNeo92x (20. September 2017)

Ich kann mir denken, warum er sagt, dass es sich nicht lohnt.
Ein Betrieb mit Autogas ist nicht so einfach, wegen der ganzen heutigen Elektronik.
Mein Vater fährt einen Citroen C5 3.0 Liter V6 (Baujahr 2003) mit LPG. Das Problem bei LPG und CNG ist ja, dass die Steuergeräte nicht dafür ausgelegt sind.
Die Gasanlage von meinem Vater hat einen Vorverdampfer. Das heißt, das Gas wird zuerst mit dem Wasserkreislauf des Motors warm gemacht, mit Luft vermischt und erst dann eingespritzt. Deshalb kanns im Winter etwas dauern bis das Auto auf LPG umspringt. 
Das ganze wird von einem Zweitsteuergerät kontrolliert, welches dem Original andere Sensorwerte vorgaukelt und von im wiederum Daten empfängt. Allein da können schon Fehler entstehen, die zum Aufleuchten des Motorkontrolllämpchens führen und einen unbedarften Menschen zum teuren Werkstattbesuch zwingen.
Die andere Version der LPG Anlagen verwendet eine Direkteinspritzung welche vom original Steuergerät verwendet wird. Deshalb kann es dort schon mal zu keinen Fehlern kommen.
Die Fehler enstehen aber bei beiden Versionen auch an einer anderen Stelle: Den Lambda-Sonden. Von ihnen werden die Abgaswerte gemessen und da die Werte bei LPG anders sind als beim Verbrennen vom Benzin, entstehen Fehlermeldungen.
Sofern man nicht selbst einen Nachbau aus China besitzt, mit dem man die Fehler löschen kann  , muss man öfters zur Werkstatt fahren um die Fehler löschen zu lassen. Andernfalls kommt man z.B. nicht durch den TÜV


----------



## DKK007 (21. September 2017)

Warum passt man die Lamda-Sonden bzw. die Messwertauswertung nicht einfach an die geänderten Bedingungen an? Sollte ja auch nur Software sein, wo man ein paar Grenzwerte ändern muss.


----------



## xNeo92x (21. September 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum passt man die Lamda-Sonden bzw. die Messwertauswertung nicht einfach an die geänderten Bedingungen an? Sollte ja auch nur Software sein, wo man ein paar Grenzwerte ändern muss.



Das würde bei der alten Version mit Verdampfer dazu führen, dass du im Benzinbetrieb falsche Werte hast. Das Zweitsteuergerät kann nur bis zu den einprogrammierten Grenzen des original Steuergerätes gehen. 
Beim Direkteinspritzer müsste man das original Steuergerät modifizieren. Dort heranzukommen, geschweige den zu programmieren ist es meistens nicht wert.

Mein Vater hat z.B, bei ein paar Sonden einen Widerstand angebracht, der das Signal so glättet, dass das original Steuergerät es verkraftet und das LPG Steuergerät in dem Fall nichts verändert.
Es werden aber trotzdem manchmal Grenzwerte erreicht, wenn er z.B. im Urlaub durch Österreich nach Italien fährt. Hoch oben in den Alpen leuchtet das Kontrolllämpchen immer auf. Deshalb hat er immer einen Laptop und die "Nabelschnur"  immer dabei.

Im Grunde hätte ein Umstieg auf LPG nur Vorteile, wenn zumindest die Automobilindustrie nicht von der Ölindustrie bezahlt werden würde. Würden die Hersteller ihre Motoren und Steuergeräte von Anfang an auf LPG ausrichten, gäbe es keine Probleme. Es gibt zwar Hersteller die diverse Modelle mit LPG verkaufen, aber die arbeiten einfach mit einem Dritthersteller, der alles nachträglich einbaut.

Wer aber LPG nicht mag (warum auch immer), der kann ja beim Benzin bleiben.
Mazda stellt da Interessantes in Aussicht:


> „Der neue SPCCI-Motor verbraucht im Vergleich zu unseren aktuellen Skyactiv-Motoren rund 20 bis 25 Prozent weniger Kraftstoff“, erklärt Motoren-Entwicklungschef Ichiro Hirose, „damit liegen wir in der Realität auf dem Niveau unserer Diesel.“ Das überrascht schon deshalb, da die Skyactiv-Motoren aus dem Hause Mazda aktuell sowohl als Benziner aus auch als Diesel bereits heute zu den sparsamsten gehören, wenn es um den Realverbrauch in Kundenhand geht. Eines der technischen Erfolgsrezepte ist die hohe Verdichtung, die für einen Ottomotor bei ungewöhnlichen hohen 14:1 liegt. Der eng verwandte Selbstzünder hat hingegen eine vergleichsweise geringe Verdichtung – ebenfalls von 14:1. Die neu entwickelten Skyactiv X-Motoren sollen eine Verdichtung von 16:1 haben.


Fahrbericht: Mazda 3 mit Homogen-Benziner |
                heise Autos


----------



## DKK007 (21. September 2017)

Wobei das auch nur Werbeversprechen sind. Wie viel % es wirklich sind, muss sich erst zeigen.


----------

